# Assistance in dog getting up



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi -
Murphy my 13.5 year old chow/rottie is having a lot of difficulty getting up.
We purchased a sling device from Foster/Smith that works well however, our whole house has tile floors. Has anyone tried boots on the rear legs to assist in getting traction? If so, can you recommend a make of boot.

Thank you so much.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I tried these for my girl Kiya PUPPY LOVE PAW PADS I really like them except she still goes out on decent size walks and they don't stay on if there is still a lot of activity. I was really impressed she got up from laying on the floor almost with ease.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you - I would never thought of something like this - Murphy is 100 pounds and he still walks around outside - it is just getting the traction to get up from the tile floor.


----------

